
Ask HN: Do you still enjoy toys as adults? - siruncledrew
Open to whatever your interpretation of a &quot;toy&quot; is. Could be fidget spinners, model trains, RC planes, drones, action figures, etc. Physical things that provide entertainment and are fun to play with.
======
nikonyrh
Rubiks cube is always worth a scramble :) On a more extreme end I'd say
balisongs, although I've had a long break from those.

------
fturco
No, I don't play with toys anymore. I still have some toys left, but I'll
probably donate them sooner or later.

------
tjr
I still occasionally enjoy a yo-yo.

